# mahindra 260 loader



## camcar (5 d ago)

hello,
I need to find the diameter of the chrome cylinder on a 260 laoder.
2006 Mahinda 5500 2wd


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

newenglandtractor.com has Mahindra parts diagrams. The cylinder diameter is 2.5"


----------



## camcar (5 d ago)

harry16 said:


> newenglandtractor.com has Mahindra parts diagrams. The cylinder diameter is 2.5"


Thank you, Harry 16. You saved me a 5 1/2 hour round trip drive.


----------

